# MF8160 3 point issues



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Like the title says, having issues with the three point on the MF8160. Had an issue years ago where you could only lower it with the fender buttons, turns out the sensor on the rock shaft was bad. Now it won't lower again, but unlike before no codes wha so ever are showing up, may have to move the rocker switch to lower 3-5 times before it does, doesn't do it all the time, but is doing it more often as the day went by.

This is the same control that New Holland used in their tractors, a large dial for depth marked from 0-9, three small knobs above that, left one for lower speed or locking it, middle one for lift height and right one for draft or position control with the rocker switch for up and down between the large and small knobs.

When it doesn't work, no codes flash and the lower light doesn't turn on either. I pulled it apart tonight, got the rocker switch out, got the rocker switch apart and absolutely no issues with it, connected my multimeter to the lower terminals and probably cycled it 25 times and never had a failure, so the question is is there any way to tell if the issue is in the module itself or in the tractor brain box? If the module, would Agtronix be able to fix it or should we take the Vaseline when we order it from Agco?

I have a lot of beans left to plant, south of us where I have a little over 200 acres left to plant has gotten about twice the rain as we have, lots of water standing around yet, have around 150 I can plant around home if I can get the Hiniker in the ground. Corn could have been done today, but decided to wait another day as the rain won't be here for another 24 hours and the 32 acres left is a little sticky yet.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Usually been the position sensor on mine when this happens or the D+ engine running wire up at the alternator that is supposed to be a safety to lock out the hitch when engine is off.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Very unlikely to be the brain, those bosch computers are really reliable. Sometimes you can use the fender controls / valve manual rubber buttons to get it out of the bad range of the position sensor.

Mine has had bad leads before and also now has a little dead spot at the bottom. If I stop the hitch in the dead spot it won't respond to the rocker.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

The D+ even if it only get 12v I believe it locks the hitch, previous owner warned me that slipping alternator belt would stop the hitch from working as the terminal drops back to just battery voltage.

I later had the alternator lose a diode so it would charge the battery but they D+ terminal was dead. Had to jumper power from main lug onto the terminal to use the hitch.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I'll check the D+, but when it wouldn't lower I could still raise it so I can't believe its a lockout issue.

Alternator new a few years ago, position sensor new two years ago. Zero error codes come up when it won't lower, I had error codes when the sensor went bad.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

14.4 volts a the D+ terminal, purple right? Green wire is tach.

Hooked my diagnostic tool to it, good diodes, 44.37 ripple current, .47 voltage drop from alternator to battery on positive cable, .13 on ground.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I think I may have got it fixed, I recleaned everything again and reassembled, after connecting the 37 pin Amp plug to the back of the module, I noticed even with the lock ring tight, you could pull the plug back out almost a quarter inch. I took a 2 screws out that hold the socket in place, placed little wire hold downs under them then ran a zip tie thru each loop and over the plug to hold it all the way in, worked fine for several hours till I ran out of daylight.


----------

